# Feedespitzen Farbe - Wieviel Unzen?



## foggetz (9. April 2013)

Hallo Leute,

habe mir jetzt meine erste Feederrute bestellt. Natürlich gleich ausgepackt und alles mal inspiziert.

Nun ist mir aufgefallen, dass auf den Feederspitzen keine Unzenangabe gemacht wurden.|uhoh:|motz:
Mein Frage nun: Wie erkenne ich welche Spitze wieviel Unzen "trägt"??|kopfkrat

Ich hab jetzt eine rote, gelbe und weiße Spitze. Kennt sich da jemand aus bei Abu Garcia?;+

Generell sollte es ja so sein, egal welchen Korb ich werf, die Spitzen sollten doch grundsätzlich alle die 100g (auch wenn ich die nur selten werfen werde) packen, oder nicht?

Bei der Rute handelt es sich um die Abu Garcia Diamond Feeder 363 +100
Wie ihr sehen könnt, gibt's darüber auch keine Infos auf der Abu Seite...#q

Zur Not. Wie könnt ich das ganze versuchen selbst zu bestimmen? Gewicht von 15g (0,5 oz) Schritten an die Spitzen und warten bis die Spitze nen 90 ° Winkel macht? |rolleyes

Vielen Dank für eure Hinweise! :m


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. April 2013)

*AW: Feedespitzen Farbe - Wieviel Unzen?*



foggetz schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habe mir jetzt meine erste Feederrute bestellt. Natürlich gleich ausgepackt und alles mal inspiziert.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Foggetz,#h

die Farben der Spitzen stehen nicht für definierte Gewichte,
eher für weich,mittel,hart.
Bei meinen Heavy-Feeder und Sea-Feeder ist jeweils die rote
Spitze die härteste, wobei die Ruten für verschiedene WG`s
geeignet sind.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Feedespitzen Farbe - Wieviel Unzen?*

Die Wurfgewichtsangabe auf dem Blank hat nichts mit den Spitzen zu tun. So eine leichte Spitze könnte beim Wurf schon brechen, wenn man die mit viel Gewicht überlastet...


----------



## Andal (9. April 2013)

*AW: Feedespitzen Farbe - Wieviel Unzen?*



> Zur Not. Wie könnt ich das ganze versuchen selbst zu bestimmen? Gewicht von 15g (0,5 oz) Schritten an die Spitzen und warten bis die Spitze nen 90 ° Winkel macht?



Genau so wird es gemacht.


----------



## foggetz (9. April 2013)

*AW: Feedespitzen Farbe - Wieviel Unzen?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Foggetz,#h
> 
> die Farben der Spitzen stehen nicht für definierte Gewichte,
> eher für weich,mittel,hart.
> ...



Ja das stimmt schon, nur wird ja normalerweise bei den Spitzen angegeben, wie viele Unzen die Testkurve ist! Das interessiert mich halt 



D1985 schrieb:


> Die Wurfgewichtsangabe auf dem Blank hat nichts mit den Spitzen zu tun. So eine leichte Spitze könnte beim Wurf schon brechen, wenn man die mit viel Gewicht überlastet...



Das hab ich aber schon oft genug anders gelesen... |bigeyes|kopfkrat
Die weichen Spitzen sollten meines Wissens nach auch 100g (Futter+Korb) werfen können OHNE zu brechen und geben nur Aufschluss über die Empfindlichkeit der Bissanzeige. Da bekommt man immer unterschiedliche Aussagen 



Andal schrieb:


> Genau so wird es gemacht.



Na gut, dann werd ich das wohl noch machen müssen... Muss ich dafür nur mit der Spitze testen? Also Gewicht an den Spitzenring und dann ganz hinten halten und beobachten? Oder brauch ich noch mehr vom Blank?

Danke für eure Antworten :m


----------



## Andal (9. April 2013)

*AW: Feedespitzen Farbe - Wieviel Unzen?*

Erstens spielt es keine Rolle, wenn du die volle Wurfgewichtslast mit der feinsten Spitze fischst; die kann das ab und zweitens reicht es vollkommen, wenn du nur die Spitzen durchprobierst.


----------



## GandRalf (9. April 2013)

*AW: Feedespitzen Farbe - Wieviel Unzen?*

Es lässt sich aber leichter halten, wenn man das zweiet Teil dazu nimmt.#6


----------



## Dunraven (10. April 2013)

*AW: Feedespitzen Farbe - Wieviel Unzen?*



foggetz schrieb:


> Das hab ich aber schon oft genug anders gelesen... |bigeyes|kopfkrat
> Die weichen Spitzen sollten meines Wissens nach auch 100g (Futter+Korb) werfen können OHNE zu brechen und geben nur Aufschluss über die Empfindlichkeit der Bissanzeige. Da bekommt man immer unterschiedliche Aussagen



So ist es richtig!
Spitze = Bissanzeiger, und genau wie Du mit einer 1g Pose auch 100g Bleie werfen kannst geht mit einer 3/4 Oz Spitze auch ein 100g Futterkorb. 

Deine Spitzen musste Du am Spitzenring festhalten, und die die sich am meisten biegt ist die leichte, dann die mittlere und die schwere. Wenn Du genaue Angaben haben willst, eine 1 Oz Spitze ist im 90 Grad Winkel wenn 1 Oz = 28g dran hängen. Von daher kannst Du es auch probieren wenn Du wirklich die Oz Angaben haben willst und Dir nicht reicht welche leicht, mittel oder schwer ist.


----------



## foggetz (10. April 2013)

*AW: Feedespitzen Farbe - Wieviel Unzen?*

Super! Danke für eure Antworten Jungs! Werd ich dann gleich heute Abend mal machen, gestern kam ich ja nicht mehr dazu, ich sag nur BVB... 

Welche weich/mittel/hart ist habe ich schon rausgefunden, nur würde es mich dann auch interessieren wie "hart" die Spitze in einer Maßeinheit ist um mit andren mal zu vergleichen. Bissl Dummgeschwätz muss ja sein 

VG


----------

